# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Si ta lehtesojme dhimbjen shpirterore ?

## Foleja_

*Duhet  te mesohemi ti perballojme si burrat fatkeqesite  dhe merzitjet.Kjo  eshte nje nga zotesite  per te jetuar.
           Kronini*

   Jeta  eshte plote befasi, kete e dijme  te gjithe.Mirepo befasia e  humbjes  se nje personi te dashur shpeshe  shkakton  nje dhembje te madhe, qe  ne te shumten e rasteve keto dhembje kufijezojne aftesine e  te menduarit te kjarte, aftesine  per te punuar,per tu gezuar,bile  edhe per tu perkujdesur per veten apo per familjen.Eshte  shume  e kuptueshme se te gjithe njerezit nuk e perjetojne humbjen  ne te njejten menyre.apo  ndoshta edhe menyra se si e  shprehin dhembjen ndryshon . Ndryshon edhe menyra se si e luftojne boshllekun qe personi   i cili largohet nga kjo jete e lene ne ne , ne zemer e mendjen  tone. Mendoje  qe te flitet per menyrat e lehtesimit te dhembjes nga aspekti i secilit , do te bente mire per te gjithe, sepse shume nga ne kemi humbur gjate jetes dikend: Gjyshen.Gjyshin,Prinderit,Vellaun  apo Motren, Shokun apo mikun... 
 Nje gje e kam kuptuar: qe te vuash ne heshtje eshte denimi me i madh qe njeriu mund te i cakton  vetes.Cdo here   eshte dikush aty afer me te cilin mund te bisedosh per dhembjen  qe ndjen. Miku nuk eshte vetem te e ndan gezimin me ty , por edhe dhembjen dhe hallin, andaj kurr nuk duhet ngurruar  te flitet edhe per dhembjen. 

Ndoshta  ka edhe menyra dhe metoda te tjera per lehtesim  te dhembjes shpirterore.Atehere te  shkruajm per to, mbase neser na duhen secilit !!!


*Ska rendesi ne cilin tren udhetoni.Me rendesi  eshte se ne cilin stacion  zbritni!
                                                                       Tueni*

----------


## IL__SANTO

> *Duhet  te mesohemi ti perballojme si burrat fatkeqesite  dhe merzitjet.Kjo  eshte nje nga zotesite  per te jetuar.
>            Kronini*
> 
>    Jeta  eshte plote befasi, kete e dijme  te gjithe.Mirepo befasia e  humbjes  se nje personi te dashur shpeshe  shkakton  nje dhembje te madhe, qe  ne te shumten e rasteve keto dhembje kufijezojne aftesine e  te menduarit te kjarte, aftesine  per te punuar,per tu gezuar,bile  edhe per tu perkujdesur per veten apo per familjen.Eshte  shume  e kuptueshme se te gjithe njerezit nuk e perjetojne humbjen  ne te njejten menyre.apo  ndoshta edhe menyra se si e  shprehin dhembjen ndryshon . Ndryshon edhe menyra se si e luftojne boshllekun qe personi   i cili largohet nga kjo jete e lene ne ne , ne zemer e mendjen  tone. Mendoje  qe te flitet per menyrat e lehtesimit te dhembjes nga aspekti i secilit , do te bente mire per te gjithe, sepse shume nga ne kemi humbur gjate jetes dikend: Gjyshen.Gjyshin,Prinderit,Vellaun  apo Motren, Shokun apo mikun... 
>  Nje gje e kam kuptuar: qe te vuash ne heshtje eshte denimi me i madh qe njeriu mund te i cakton  vetes.Cdo here   eshte dikush aty afer me te cilin mund te bisedosh per dhembjen  qe ndjen. Miku nuk eshte vetem te e ndan gezimin me ty , por edhe dhembjen dhe hallin, andaj kurr nuk duhet ngurruar  te flitet edhe per dhembjen. 
> 
> Ndoshta  ka edhe menyra dhe metoda te tjera per lehtesim  te dhembjes shpirterore.Atehere te  shkruajm per to, mbase neser na duhen secilit !!!
> 
> 
> ...


Menyra per te lehtesuar dhimbjen nuk Ekzistojne.Por Njeriu eshte me i Forte se Guri se i thone 1 fjale Cfare i ra njeriut per pjese dhe nuk e hoqi.Prandaj me ato teori duke biseduar apo duke ndejt afer me dike Genjejme vetveten.Dhimbja ngelet pavaresisht Flasim apo jo me dike.Pavaresisht veshim apo jo rroba te zeza.Pavaresisht Shikojme apo Jo televizion sepse kur njeriut i dhemb Zemra Gjerat Rrethanore nuk kane Vlere.Flas nga Shembulli personal sepse e kam provuar kur humba baban.

----------


## Poeti

* Si ta leht&#235;sojm&#235; dhimbjen shpirt&#235;rore ?*

     Dhembja &#235;sht&#235; di&#231;ka tep&#235;r personale dhe duke qen&#235; e till&#235;  nuk mund t&#235; gjeneralizohet dhe nuk mund t&#235; sillen dofar rregullash t&#235; caktuara t&#235; veprimit n&#235; koh&#235;n kur keni dhembje shpirt&#235;rore.
  Tek njer&#235;zit e ndjesh&#235;m dhembja e &#231;far&#235;do lloji &#231;oft nuk mund t&#235; m&#235;shihet, sepse ata e diskutojn&#235; me &#231;dokend q&#235; mendojn&#235; se mund t&#235; ua leht&#235;soj dhembjen, dhe k&#235;ta p&#235;r nj&#235; periudh kohor&#235; (gjersa jan&#235; n&#235; kominikim) harrohen paksa dhe dhembja p&#235;r ato memente &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; e vog&#235;l, por dhembjen e ndjen me m&#235; shum&#235; forc&#235; dhe me m&#235; shum&#235; v&#235;shtir&#235;si e tejkalojn&#235;, sepse kurr&#235;sesi nuk arrijn&#235; t&#235; pajtohen me faktin se ajo q&#235; ka ndodhur nuk &#231;’ndodh&#235; dot. 
     Tek njer&#235;zit me bindje m&#235; t&#235; madhe, me vendosm&#235;ri m&#235; t&#235; madhe dhe me stabilitet m&#235; t&#235; madh shpirt&#235;ror, dhembja shpirt&#235;rore tejkalohet m&#235; leht&#235; pa pasur nevoj&#235; bashk&#235;bisedimi me askend, sepse gj&#235;rat e ndodhura i marrin si akte t&#235; kryera t&#235; cilat nuk jan&#235; n&#235; fuqin&#235; e tij&#235;/saj&#235; t&#235; ndikimit. Por nuk duhet harruar se ata drith&#235;rimat shpirt&#235;rore i kan&#235; shum&#235; t&#235; theksuara p&#235;rmbrenda vetvehtes dhe nj&#235; faz&#235; (sidomos at&#235; fillestare) jan&#235; pothuajse vet&#235;vras&#235;se. Por me tekjalimin e k&#235;saj faze t&#235; cil&#235;n ata e b&#235;jn&#235; n&#235; qet&#235;si dhe vehet re vet&#235;m nj&#235; shuarje shpirt&#235;rore e ngadalshme, pa lot&#235;, pa ofshama, pa fjal&#235;, t&#235;r&#235;sisht n&#235; qet&#235;si. 
   Nj&#235; pjes&#235; njer&#235;zish kan&#235; nevoj&#235; p&#235;r bashk&#235;bisedues, t&#235; tjer&#235;t duan qet&#235;sin&#235; dhe vetmin&#235;. Por gjith&#235;sesi &#235;sht&#235; m&#235; se e nevojshme t&#235; tejkalohet si faz&#235; e v&#235;shtir&#235; e jet&#235;s njer&#235;zore sado q&#235; ky tejkalim t&#235; jet&#235; i ngadalsh&#235;m. 
  K&#235;tu ndihmon edhe di&#231;ka q&#235; n&#235; koh&#235;n e fundit pak aplikohet, besimi n&#235; per&#235;ndin&#235; dhe plotfuqishm&#235;rin&#235; e tij. Kur &#235;sht&#235; k&#235;shtu , pra kur besimi &#235;sht&#235; i plot&#235;, at&#235;her&#235; thjesht&#235; do t&#235; themi: &#199;far&#235; vjen nga per&#235;ndia, mir&#235; se ardht&#235;!
  Un&#235; p&#235;r vehten time, preferoj bashk&#235;bisedimin, mund&#235;sisht t&#235; qet&#235; dhe pa strese, n&#235; m&#235;nyr&#235; q&#235; shkaku i ndjeshm&#235;ris sime t&#235; gjej mb&#235;shtetjen dhe ndihm&#235;n p&#235;r tejkalimin e thyerjes shpirt&#235;rore.

----------


## Foleja_

> Menyra per te lehtesuar dhimbjen nuk Ekzistojne.Por Njeriu eshte me i Forte se Guri se i thone 1 fjale Cfare i ra njeriut per pjese dhe nuk e hoqi.Prandaj me ato teori duke biseduar apo duke ndejt afer me dike Genjejme vetveten.Dhimbja ngelet pavaresisht Flasim apo jo me dike.Pavaresisht veshim apo jo rroba te zeza.Pavaresisht Shikojme apo Jo televizion sepse kur njeriut i dhemb Zemra Gjerat Rrethanore nuk kane Vlere.Flas nga Shembulli personal sepse e kam provuar kur humba baban.


Pikerisht menyra e te menduarit  te kundert  ne mes te  njerezve me shtyri te e hap kete teme.Ju thuani qe *nuk ka menyre per te lehtesuar dhembjen*, e kuptoj plotesisht  mendimin tuaj,por une mendoj ndryshe. Besoj qe dhembja sado e fuqishme dhe sado keq qe godet, nese e ndane me dike sherimi behet me i shpejte .Koha thone sheron plage , por  fjala ka fuqi edhe me te madhe.

----------


## bebushja

Hi All
Mendoj Se Menyra E Komunikimit Me Miqte E Tu Ne Raste Vuajtje Shpiterore
Eshte Nje Si Nje Paracetamol Ne Raste Dhimbje Koke. Por Jo Se Eshte Sheruse ,Thjeshte Letesuse.  Dhimbja E Humbjes Daravitet Paska  Duke Folur Me Nje Tjter.  E Vetmja Qe Sheron Eshte Koha .,,  Pacim

----------


## Foleja_

> Nje menyre (disi ekstreme) per te perballuar humbjen e njerezve qe do eshte te vrasesh njerzit qe urren. ne kete menyre krijohet kompensimi. Per shembull adolf einchman ka thene se ai shkon drejt vdekjes i lumtur pasi kish cuar ne vdekje mbi 800,000 mije cifute personalisht


Kjo per nje njeri normal do te ishte shkaterrim ndjenjash,dhe jo lehtesim i tyre  :djall me brire:

----------


## Poeti

> Kjo per nje njeri normal do te ishte shkaterrim ndjenjash,dhe jo lehtesim i tyre


   Edhe kjo punë varet nga tipi i njeriut, dikush vret me armë, tjetri me fjalë, por është edhe një vrasje specifike, ajo kur të vrasin me heshtje!!!
   Dhe kujtoj se në këtë mënyrë vritet edhe i vrari edhe vrasësi, paksa e pakapshme por e vërtetë.

----------


## hajla

heshtjen do ta quaj (abstrakte) gjeja me derminuese, per shendetin e njeriut qe djeg qelizat, e qenies njerzore!!! ma ne fund, dhe qimet nga koka mund ti shfaros nje, nga nje,,, pastaj,pleqerin veq sa e pershpejton...lol,dhe nuk mbetet asgje per njeriun, vec si mund te pershkruhet si njeri!"

Ps.une vetem me ni nga fjalet,e Folejes pajtohem qe thot nese nda me dikend sherimi behet me i shpejt...theksoja qe kjo eshte me reciproke,menyra per te tejkaluar,ose si t'them lehtesuar ,ate heshtjen) prej nga qka vjen deri te heshtja? kuptohet, se diqka e shtyn njeriun te vije deri te kjo,po gjithsesi dhe vete njeriu duhet gjetur menyren per te dalur nga kjo setuat, dhe sikur dikush perpiqet per optimizem qoft familjar qoft shoku/shoqja miku/mikja,e tje... nuk e shoh te arsyer refuzimin,duke patur parasysh qe personi po perpiqet te afroi te duhuren,ose te pakten ne mbeshtetje,ni ofrim gjithsesi...flm,

hajla.

----------


## forever

s'ka ilac me te mire se koha... per te gjitha llojet e dhimbjeve..atyre qe ikin vete e ato qe me zor se ikin 

tashi i cik vere/pije e sidomos shoqeri e mire, e ben procesin shume me te lehte  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Poeti

Menyra me e sigurte per lehtesimin e dhembjeve shpirterore eshte VDEKJA, ajo i sheron te gjitha dhembjet.

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

Se besoj se ka ndonje menyre per te lehtesuar dhimbjen.Jeta ka sfidat dhe veshtiresite e saj. Njeriu duhet te mesohet si ti perballoje.Dhimbjen nuk e shmang dot.Ne nje menyre apo tjeter do e provosh... thjesht duhet te behesh i/e forte dhe te ecesh perpara. Ndjenjat prandaj jane, qe njeriu te ndjeje...

----------


## hope31

dhimbja sherohet me kohen

duke e ndare dhimbjen me dike 

dhe mbi te gjitha duke u marre me pune , me veprimtari konkrete

----------


## mario_kingu

duke qen busy me pun  duke u mar me dicka se po je ne shpi me keq behesh L :i ngrysur:

----------


## EXODUS

ani shqipe ani, po qka ju ka gjet mre? qka ju frigon? ani vllau ime lexoni dofar kshu, paçka se...




> Se besoj se ka ndonje menyre per te lehtesuar dhimbjen.Jeta ka sfidat dhe veshtiresite e saj. Njeriu duhet te mesohet si ti perballoje.Dhimbjen nuk e shmang dot.Ne nje menyre apo tjeter do e provosh... thjesht duhet te behesh i/e forte dhe te ecesh perpara. *Ndjenjat prandaj jane, qe njeriu te ndjeje*...


 :shkelje syri: 

"Jeta eshte dhimbje e dhimbja jete!" 

para dofar (lol) kohe ke forumi i letersise (krijimet e forumisteve) kam lexuar dicka te tille: 

_eh moj dhimbje dhimbje e shenjte
me le te kuptoj qe jam akoma ne jete!_

----------


## FLOWER

dhimbja duhet ndjere, duhet lene te beje punen e vet sepse njeriu rritet ne vetvete vetem nga ndjesite dhe gjerat qe ndjen me te vertete. mbasi ta kesh jetuar do kaloje, do vije nje gezim, nje dhimbje tjeter e keshtu me rradhe deri kur mos jesh me. 
nderkohe nese kerkoni te ndjeheni me mire, apo te harroheni per pak shoqeria dhe njerez perreth ndihmojne. ndersa familja eshte prehje dhe qetesi.

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

> Se besoj se ka ndonje menyre per te lehtesuar dhimbjen.Jeta ka sfidat dhe veshtiresite e saj. Njeriu duhet te mesohet si ti perballoje.Dhimbjen nuk e shmang dot.Ne nje menyre apo tjeter do e provosh... thjesht duhet te behesh i/e forte dhe te ecesh perpara. Ndjenjat prandaj jane, qe njeriu te ndjeje...


 :buzeqeshje:  ...

Hajt se kur vuan e ndjen dhimbjen, mesohesh te vleresosh gezimin dhe gjerat e mira qe te vijne ...Ca ti besh,kjo jete na ra per pjese.  :ngerdheshje:   :sarkastik:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> *Duhet  te mesohemi ti perballojme si burrat fatkeqesite  dhe merzitjet.Kjo  eshte nje nga zotesite  per te jetuar.
>            Kronini*
> 
>    Jeta  eshte plote befasi, kete e dijme  te gjithe.Mirepo befasia e  humbjes  se nje personi te dashur shpeshe  shkakton  nje dhembje te madhe, qe  ne te shumten e rasteve keto dhembje kufijezojne aftesine e  te menduarit te kjarte, aftesine  per te punuar,per tu gezuar,bile  edhe per tu perkujdesur per veten apo per familjen.Eshte  shume  e kuptueshme se te gjithe njerezit nuk e perjetojne humbjen  ne te njejten menyre.apo  ndoshta edhe menyra se si e  shprehin dhembjen ndryshon . Ndryshon edhe menyra se si e luftojne boshllekun qe personi   i cili largohet nga kjo jete e lene ne ne , ne zemer e mendjen  tone. Mendoje  qe te flitet per menyrat e lehtesimit te dhembjes nga aspekti i secilit , do te bente mire per te gjithe, sepse shume nga ne kemi humbur gjate jetes dikend: Gjyshen.Gjyshin,Prinderit,Vellaun  apo Motren, Shokun apo mikun... 
>  Nje gje e kam kuptuar: qe te vuash ne heshtje eshte denimi me i madh qe njeriu mund te i cakton  vetes.Cdo here   eshte dikush aty afer me te cilin mund te bisedosh per dhembjen  qe ndjen. Miku nuk eshte vetem te e ndan gezimin me ty , por edhe dhembjen dhe hallin, andaj kurr nuk duhet ngurruar  te flitet edhe per dhembjen. 
> 
> Ndoshta  ka edhe menyra dhe metoda te tjera per lehtesim  te dhembjes shpirterore.Atehere te  shkruajm per to, mbase neser na duhen secilit !!!
> 
> 
> ...


*Qenka nje teme e hershme por ja qe tani me ra ne sy,ndoshta sepse e ndjej edhe une kete dhemje per njerizit e dashur qe i humba!
Une diq kam kuptuar njeriu jeton me dhembje tere jeten,sepse jeta eshte dhembje,akoma pa tu sheruar plaget per nje person te dashur per ty vjen lajmi per nje tjeter dhe keshtu me radhe.Gjyshja ime para se te largohet nga kjo jete me pat thene,e dij qe cdo person vuan per humbjen e te afermive,por une te kisha thene ne vend te vuatjes dhe dhemjes apo mallit qe do te kaplon... Thuaj vetes ai /ajo jeton ne kujtesen time dhe kujto kohen e bukur qe ke kaluar me ate person do te shofesh qe dhembje do te jet me e leht.
Ne fillim ishte apsurde kjo keshill e gjyshes,por me kalimin e kohes me duket se eshte gjeja me e mire per te vazhduar jeten me nje grusht lumturi qe pata fat te jem mbesa e saj.*

----------


## EuroStar1

> s'ka ilac me te mire se koha... per te gjitha llojet e dhimbjeve..atyre qe ikin vete e ato qe me zor se ikin 
> 
> tashi i cik vere/pije e sidomos shoqeri e mire, e ben procesin shume me te lehte


Me rrjeshtin e pare jam dakord, ndersa per rrjeshtin e dyte, jam totalisht kundra. Pija ne raste kur ke hidherim te madh, mund te coje ne vendime te gabuara bile deri ne vetvrasje

----------


## mario_kingu

Ilaci kryesor eshte koha edhe vetem Koha 
cdo njeri ne kete bote ka dicka ose peson dicka  por prap e kalon

----------


## mali2

> Menyra me e sigurte per lehtesimin e dhembjeve shpirterore eshte *VDEKJA*, ajo i sheron te gjitha dhembjet.


Poet! 
Nuk eshte hap tema me pytjen " a i mbyll vdekja dhimbjet"?
*Po si te perballohen lehtesohen ato kur na vijne ne jete!*
pergjigje me absurde sme ka rene te lexoj ndonjeher se sa nga kjo qe ke dhene ti!

----------

